
Show HN: We're open sourcing our handbook, built for inclusion - landakram
https://github.com/clef/handbook?h=t
======
mik3y
Awesome job, it's inspired me to organize our own handbook similarly

There is some really great content in here; the concepts collected in
"Transparency" are second nature to me, but I've come to realize need to be
spelled out -- especially for folks coming from different employment
background. Great job all around.

------
jessepollak
Hi everyone! I'm one of the members of the team, if you have any questions I'd
be happy to answer here :)

